# فساتين باربي رووووعه



## lo siento_mucho (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله حلوين اوووووووووى انا بعشق العروسة دى وعندى واحدة على فكرة من كتر حبى فيها *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جمااااااااااااااااااال 
ربنا يباركك حببتي 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله حلوين اوووووووووى انا بعشق العروسة دى وعندى واحدة على فكرة من كتر حبى فيها *​



ميرسي حبيبتي ع المرور
انتي الاحلى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> جمااااااااااااااااااال
> ربنا يباركك حببتي
> ​



مرورك هو الاجمل عسولتي
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفساتين مغرية ان الواحدة تقلب عروسة:smile01 *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الفساتين مغرية ان الواحدة تقلب عروسة:smile01 *



هههههههه اعقلي يا شقاوه
ميرسي للمرورو الجميل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ياااا جماااال جدا جدددااا
 انا كنت بصمم فساتين لعروستى باربى و انا نونو ههههههههه بس على قدى 
 و كنت اقعد اقصقص و اخيط و البسها نفس لون فستانى ههههههههههههه
 عندك حق يا شقاوه الواحد نفسه يقلب عروسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ياااا جماااال جدا جدددااا
> انا كنت بصمم فساتين لعروستى باربى و انا نونو ههههههههه بس على قدى
> و كنت اقعد اقصقص و اخيط و البسها نفس لون فستانى ههههههههههههه
> عندك حق يا شقاوه الواحد نفسه يقلب عروسه



هههه ايييام
ميرسي لمرورك الجميل اللي زيك جبيبتي


----------

